# how to create natural fake backgrounds



## ch4dg (Mar 31, 2012)

hey everyone

After doing this thread





http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...scorpion-(pandinus-imperator)-setup-with-pics

I got loads of q's about it so hopefully this thread would help people out

first get a tank empty and clean






then plan roughly want you want to include






then remove and place next to the tank, try and keep the design in the same postions






if you want to have your background removable then cut a plastic bag (i'm using a bit of a bin liner) and stick down. if your not bothered about it being removable then ignore this bit






spray the foam on the back.....just use short bursts and lightly press the nozzle so it drizzles this way it only expands by a few mm's not cm's
sorry i forgot a pic

leaves for 2mins then place the pieces into the foam






while the foam is still wet spread eco earth over the exposed foam






leave for 24 hours

if you did the bag/sheet step you can now remove the background
and shake off the excess eco earth.






using a brown silicone as a glue,stick on any moss you want or cover up any foam you have missed






and done







hope you like
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonbug (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks, that was a great tutorial!   Nice tip on using a plastic bag to make it removable!!!  I really like that idea.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Mar 31, 2012)

What brand of brown silicone do you use?
What brand of non toxic foam do you use.  I attempted this for the first time ever last night following RobC's tutorials and it didn't quite work out for me (granted I didn't have all the materials/resources he has).  I'm glad I saw this.  I will try it again your way.  Thanks so much!


----------



## ch4dg (Mar 31, 2012)

both items brands were 'mangers', but if its on offer sometimes the foam i use is 'no-nonsense', not sure if you have them in the usa, sorry


----------



## peterUK (Mar 31, 2012)

ch4dg said:


> . . . but if its on offer sometimes the foam i use is 'no-nonsense',



This one  ?  http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-fire-rated-expanding-foam-hand-held-750ml/83897


----------



## ch4dg (Apr 1, 2012)

peterUK said:


> This one  ?  http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-fire-rated-expanding-foam-hand-held-750ml/83897[/QUOTE
> 
> no,that one is fine too use too but I  use this one.....http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-expanding-foam-hand-held-750ml/45865, but most off the time is on sale for 3 quid


----------

